# Fresh coriander seeds



## stuartf (30/12/17)

My coriander bushes are going to seed at a rapid rate right now despite my best attempts to keep them pruned. Has anyone used coriander seeds fresh in a brew? Planning a Belgian saison soon and thought since I'm getting seeds on my plants I may as well pit them to good use bit would they be better fresh or dried?


----------



## manticle (30/12/17)

Probably dried. The fresh green ones have an amazing citrus flavour, eaten straight, in a salad or tossed last minute in a pan or curry - not sure that would translate into beer.

They dry and store well, keep some for next year's planting (unless f1)


----------



## stuartf (30/12/17)

Yeah I've just eaten a few to compare to the dried ones. Flavour of the green seeds is intense and has a really nice citrus aftertaste but I thought that may be lost in the boil. Looks like I'll have way more than I need for a single beer anyway so I'll be drying some anyway.


----------



## koshari (30/12/17)

Growing coriander is one of the most hit and miss things i have ever attempted. I simply cant stop them racing to seed regardless of what i try.


----------



## manticle (30/12/17)

Best success I've had is using slow bolting varieties, not in full sun, regular watering.

Unfortunately SB are F1 so can't replant next season.


----------



## Garfield (30/12/17)

If it doesn't grow the way you want then I wouldn't be replanting those seeds. If you decide to dry them you just leave them on the plant and they'll dry out as the shrub dies. Very easy to pick dried seeds too. As for the brew, dubbels or gose are good choices for coriander seeds


----------

